# NOTD March 7, 2011



## jeanarick (Mar 7, 2011)

I call this look "Mardi Gras Mambo"

Sinful Colors - HD Nails (Green)

Sally Hansen Xtreme - Purple Potion

LA Colors Art Deco - Gold Glitter

Peace and Love,

Jeannine


----------



## magosienne (Mar 7, 2011)

I like it, it's very funny and carnival !


----------



## vixie13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Mardi Gras! I love Mardi Gras! Grew up in St. Louis (2nd largest Mardi Gras celebration!) Totally miss it! But I did get the baby in my King Cake this year! Might have to go put a little NOTD together too!!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 7, 2011)

Cute! This could also pass as a St. Patrick's mani!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lolaB (Mar 7, 2011)

Cute!

Here's mine:





Depend 170 w/ Deborah Lippmann Bring on the Bling


----------



## kayleigh83 (Mar 7, 2011)

Gorgeous manis girls!!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Mar 7, 2011)

Jeanine - Love that Mardi Gras one!  So cute!

Lola - Love that blue on you! 

Here's mine:









My 2nd ever nail marbling mani!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OPI - Indi-a Mood for Love (dark pink)
OPI - Pink-ing of You (light pink)
China Glaze - Liquid Leather (black)


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 8, 2011)

That looks gorgeous!!


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 8, 2011)

Barbie,

That is so pretty.  Looks like a pink zebra!! You got really good at this really quick.  I hope my second try comes out as good as yours!

Jeannine


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Mar 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Barbie,
> 
> ...


 Thanks!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My first attempt was a complete failure because I tried to marble a neon polish with other polishes.  I've noticed that neons (China Glaze neons, at least) don't work for me.  I think they dry too fast. 

I played around with some fake finger nail tips and figured out which polishes worked better.

Here's my attempts!


----------



## missgreeneyes80 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow!  I wish I was talented with nails, but nope...it's not one of my strengths.   I LOVE this nail look you came up with!  It's gorgeous!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful.....wish I knew how to do these.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 9, 2011)

Love it. Great colour for you.



> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cute!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 10, 2011)

Very Mardi Gras, great job. Lola, l really like that blue. Nice midtone! Wow @ the swirly ones. Just gorgeous!


----------



## katana (Mar 12, 2011)

Great nails everyone.

Barbie your marbeling is amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

